# Toro VS Ariens



## CDT (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm torn. Looking at the Toro Power MAX 1030 OHAE vs Ariens Deluxe 30. I have never owned any brand but looking to make the purchase this weekend. Any recommendations?
Thanks
CDT


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

CDT said:


> I'm torn. Looking at the Toro Power MAX 1030 OHAE vs Ariens Deluxe 30. I have never owned any brand but looking to make the purchase this weekend. Any recommendations?
> Thanks
> CDT


Welcome to the forum.

First, if you are going to compare apples to apples...

Toro Power Max HD 1030 would compare with the Ariens Deluxe 30 SHO series.

Here is a good website that I found useful to read and compare actually tested snowblowers.
- - -LINK: - *The Best Snowblowers For You! Fall 2020 - MovingSnow.com*

Also. . try Youtube snowblower videos by Paul Sikkema . .

And. . listing the 2020 Toro and Ariens recommendations. .. .









2020 Toro Snow Blowers Review – What’s New – Which One Is Best For You? - MovingSnow.com


What’s New For 2020 Toro Snow Blowers? Toro has made significant changes across the entire product line over the last two years. These snowblowers are competitively priced, state-of-the-art machines that are built to last you many years. Best of all they have the most complete selection – from a...




movingsnow.com













2020 Ariens Snow Blower Review – What’s New – Which One Is Best For You? - MovingSnow.com


What’s New For 2020 Ariens Snow Blowers? Ariens continues to lead the way for heavy-duty snow blowers and unique, proven designs not found in any other snowblowers on the market. They have more EFI models than anyone else. The RapidTrak continues to be the fastest way to clear snow. This year...




movingsnow.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

both machines are great brands both have good motors, are made to do big jobs, as to which brand, real world it's up to you as to make the pick, which one has the features that you like, toro has the easy to use joy stick, ariens has the bend over crank, to control the deflector


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Do like captchas says and go kick some tires, get behind the handlebars.
If you decided you like the Ariens, consider the Deluxe 28" SHO. It gives you the same engine, is less expensive and with the savings you can add handwarmers if you want.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Do like captchas says and go kick some tires, get behind the handlebars.
> If you decided you like the Ariens, consider the Deluxe 28" SHO. It gives you the same engine, is less expensive and with the savings you can add handwarmers if you want.


That's what i did .. . went to 3 shops and 3 stores to compare, test controls, look at build quality plus used the movingsnow website and youtube videos.

The Toro Power Max HD1030 comes with hand warmers so no need to buy and install like on the Ariens 30" . Then the price is the same. Plus. .. when I shopped, the Toro dealer offered the 1030 to me for $1,299 US, so deals at dealers can be found. 
Also, no center gear box support bracket on the Toro auger gear box to obstruct snow coming into the blower bucket.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

On the Toro I like how easy the controls are to use, and I think the bucket and chute are better designed. Well overall I just think it's a better design. The 928 seems to do a lot better than you'd expect for its engine size, I'd expect the 1030 to do the same. 

On the Ariens I like that the controls are metal, I feel that has a better chance of holding up over 20 years. I also like that the LCT engine, while still made in China, is from an American company, rather than Toro's Chinese Loncin. I don't mind the auger chute control, it gives you more precise rotation and you can also modify it to go further than the stock 200 degrees. 

One thing that doesn't seem to get mentioned much is that Toro apparently had rust issues a few years ago. I don't know if they've resolved that or not. I don't see any mentions of it on 928 reviews, so hopefully they figured it out.

Really, these are mostly subjective opinions. Both are objectively good machines and it will come down to personal preferences.


----------



## CDT (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks to all for your speedy responses. Looks like I have some more research to do!! Seems like both are good machines. I will keep you posted.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Being a 42 year Toro owner of snow pups that have never let me down I will tell you from my personal experience you should invest in the Toro. The issues with paint are due to salt and the use of other deicing chemicals IN EXCESS.
There a many things you can do to extend your snow blowers lifespan and we have discussed and used what works for many years. 
I would have purchased my 5th Toro if home despot had not screwed me over when I walked in their big box with check in hand and they lied about the offered purchase price on the model that was on the floor. 
The only reason I do not have 4 Toro snow pups now is because the first two suffered side frame failures and I did not have them repaired, If I had I would have 4 of them hanging on the wall in the garage.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I like the double belts system on the Ariens. I think they are necessary for heavy snow and the longevity of the belts. Not sure why Toro and Honda don't have that on all of their high end snow blowers.

I like the 14" impeller housing on the Ariens. It allows more snow intake. I know some new Toro have that, too.

The control on the Ariens is all metal so, it feels more heavy duty. The control on the Toro on the other hand is better design and work smoother. I think it is a preference for some people. For me, I like simple and reliable more.

Ariens seem to have more problems with their auto turn, and Toro seems to have more problems with rust.

I still think shear pins are necessary (no matter what they claimed). Toro no longer have shear pins, so it is something I would be concerning about.

Both have Chinese engines. Toro use Loncin engines, which are also on MTD, Craftsman, Troybilt, ... Can't say that I like Ariens LCT engines better either. Just put in more powerful engines if they are going that route.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

dman2 said:


> [QUOTE (I still think shear pins are necessary (no matter what they claimed). Toro no longer have shear pins, so it is something I would be concerning about.) [QUOTE
> 
> 
> QUOTE( Both have Chinese engines. Toro use Loncin engines, which are also on MTD, Craftsman, Troybilt, ... Can't say that I like Ariens LCT engines better either. Just put in more powerful engines if they are going that route.


toro has never had shear pins, on the 2 stage machines they use a normal every day grade 5 bolt it's nothing to be concerned about or dislike

toro uses the loncin made motor, all the MTD brands use power more thier own brand ariens uses the LCT as dose Husqvarna

toros 12 inch works as well as if not better due to the way toro reduces the amount of snow the auger feeds into the impeller .they used to reduce the auger witha drum now they use the highly effective ACR sysytem


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro has a single, double width belt on their TRX snowblowers


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

captchas said:


> toro has never had shear pins, on the 2 stage machines they use a normal every day grade 5 bolt it's nothing to be concerned about or dislike
> 
> toro uses the loncin made motor, all the MTD brands use power more thier own brand ariens uses the LCT as dose Husqvarna
> 
> toros 12 inch works as well as if not better due to the way toro reduces the amount of snow the auger feeds into the impeller .they used to reduce the auger witha drum now they use the highly effective ACR sysytem


I have a Powermore engine and it looks almost identical to a Loncin engine. For some reason, I thought they were made by the same company. Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Toro has a single, double width belt on their TRX snowblowers
> View attachment 170459


It is a v-belt and flat belt at the same time? Because V-belts grab on their sides only. Yeah, I notice that they used a wider belt, but I thought it was just a larger v belt.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

MTD Products


yes they all look alike today, honda clones mtd in 2008 when tech went under went into this agreement for powermore


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It looks exactly like the belts for my pups being a multigroove serpentine belt like the ones on automobiles and pick up trucks.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

I've always liked the Ariens. Primarily due to they are pretty much just a snow machine manufacture.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

KevinJD325 said:


> I've always liked the Ariens. Primarily due to they are pretty much just a snow machine manufacture.


Actually, they also make lawn tractors, walk-behind & zero-turn lawn mowers and other items.








Zero Turn Lawn Mowers, Push Mowers and Finishing Tools - Ariens


Zero turn lawn mowers offer faster speeds and superior maneuverability than lawn tractors. And, with many available attachments, do way more than just mow.




www.ariens.com


----------



## Mdrapps (Oct 13, 2021)

dman2 said:


> I like the double belts system on the Ariens. I think they are necessary for heavy snow and the longevity of the belts. Not sure why Toro and Honda don't have that on all of their high end snow blowers.
> 
> I like the 14" impeller housing on the Ariens. It allows more snow intake. I know some new Toro have that, too.
> 
> ...


Agree completely. I have owned both. The Ariens is made better, very heavy duty, will literally last decades. The Toro is made well, more medium duty, but it when it comes down to snow blowing the Toro works better all around. If you are the type of person that cleans and maintains your equipment then get the Toro because it works great if well kept, or else get the Ariens if you just want a machine that will last forever.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

They are both good machines, I currently have 2019 Toro power max 826oae, I was surprised how well it handled the real deep snow we had with the nor’easter last year. I was also surprised how well it handled the wet slushy stuff as well with the ACS. I like the quick stick controls, the auto steer and no sheer pin design and anti clog system really works well. I wipe my machine down after each use and wax it every year and spray fluid film in the bucket before each season so machine looks new. From what I read on here Ariens. Is a quality machine also but I can only tell you about what I use and have. Good luck what ever you choose…..


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

😊😊😊 post #19


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I would add that the Loncin design has been in the market much longer than the LCT design.


----------



## Steven169 (Dec 11, 2021)

KevinJD325 said:


> I've always liked the Ariens. Primarily due to they are pretty much just a snow machine manufacture.


Ariens is not just for Snow machines, I service their facility in Brillion WI and they make lawn equipment and riding lawn mowers. Ariens also makes Gravley lawn equipment so really they are just like toro. Now I can also say we had 30+$1600 Ariens 30” sho snow blowers get sent to my company and used for a huge storm and everyone of them broke because Ariens didn’t put the oil in the auger case and they all seized up. The oil is $300 a gal too. They fixed the issue but it took awhile.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, $300 a gallon. Crazy.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Did the OP ever purchase anything?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If he has made a purchase he has not posted anything about it as he has only created two posts. I hope I have not scared him off in my bragging about my snow pups. 
I wonder if ariens uses refined whale oil in thier gearboxes? that is the only way I could see it costing
so much per gallon as basic Turbine Oil or Gulf Mining Lube is less costly per gallon.


----------

